# If this was your sister/daughter how would you react?



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

(Ladies feel free to chime in too)
My sister is in her early twenties, is smart girl and overall decent person but she can be a bit selfish and self-centered at times and always been kind of a hothead and it apparently gotten worst since she has been pregnant. She has been on and off with her fiance since her late teens. They would fight (usually over something stupid) break up and get back together a month or so later. They got engaged a year and half ago with no set date but have separated twice since then. 

Honestly I never saw their relationship last so I'm kinda surprised it has gone on as long as it had let alone them getting engaged. Normally when I hear about them fighting I usually blow it off since it's more of the same but the last time got physical. Apparently she got pissed to the point where she punched her fiance in the head twice and he responded by grabbing her wrist and pushing her against the wall holding her by the jaw/face telling her don't ever f##king hit him again. 

Initially me and my step brother wanted to break the guys face. I was even willing to hop on a plane to do it but since I've gotten more of the details I just warned him not to EVER put his hands on her like that again. I told her they need end things but she doesn't want to so I told her to get some kind of outside help because there's no way they should bring a kid into the world as dysfunctional as they are now. This is serious now, a kid is involved but I got my own problems to deal with I can't get too involved with them.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

If my daughter punched a guy in the head, while I might be pretty upset with him for holding her against a wall, but really, I'd just be focused on getting her out of there. If she initiates a physical confrontation, she's lucky she didn't get punched back. It's not ok for women to be physically abusive either. 

Anyway, do what you can to encourage her to get out. If she won't, make sure she has the numbers of some local support groups. She's a grownup (physically, if nothing else), and has to chose her own path. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

If women want the equality to physically attack men, they can't whine when they get the normal response.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> If women want the equality to physically attack men, they can't whine when they get the normal response.


...and yet they do...


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Makes no difference which one initiates physical violence, they are in the wrong in the eyes of the law.

And in my eyes too.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Disenchanted said:


> Makes no difference which one initiates physical violence, they are in the wrong in the eyes of the law.
> 
> And in my eyes too.


Yes, the aggressor is at fault for the consequences.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

If I'd ever punched my ex husband in the face I'd expect to get punched back. His reaction sounds pretty natural to me - what does she expect, that he'll be her punching bag? No thanks

Don't dish it out if you can't take it and all that


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

I have the opinion she is lucky that was his reaction and if you attack someone you're not a victim of the consequence (plus get some help to for her anger problems).
If you punch someone fully expect to get punched back.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Your sister needs serious help.

Not downplaying at all what she did, but during my first pregnancy I went from placid to enraged at a pin drop. It was bad. Didn't happen at all with the subsequent pregnancies. Interestingly enough, my oldest has a bit of a hot temper too ....hmmmm:scratchhead:

Tell your sister she needs IC and they need couples therapy. They cannot hope to raise a healthy child in an environment that is rich in conflict! They have to learn how to resolve conflict!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Both of them need to grow the hell up. If my daughter (who is, incidentally, 20 and pregnant) punched her boyfriend in the head, she'd be getting a huge piece of my mind. I'm not sure what else you can do, though, since they're both adults. The boyfriends reaction does sound a little rough, but what was he supposed to do - just let her keep punching him?? I'd be advising him to call the cops on her next time it happened.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Refuse,

Sadly I don't think there is anything you can say or do that is going to make a bit of difference. The relationship has always been rocky and yet they keep coming back for more. Thinking they are going to suddenly wise up is fantasy IMO. There is the way we want things to be and the way they are.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

As has already been stated, I'd make sure she had the information available, should she choose to end things once and for all. But to go after the guy for reacting to her hitting him? No. If anything, Id berate my sister or daughter for initiating the physical attack!

And PLEASE don't tell me she tried to play the "pregnancy hormones" card! Too many women do that and it irritates me. Yea, my hormones were all messed up, too, but it wouldn't have excused assaulting anyone!


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

I agree that they are both at fault. When I first heard what happened my sister was omitted her part in it. Her fiance call us to apologize and told his side of the story and she later confirmed it. A few people (including me) have called her out on it since we've gotten the full picture. Yeah a man should not hit a woman but you can't go around punching them either.

I feel that kid or no kid they need to go there separate ways, at least temporarily. But they won't go for it, saying it was a mistake, it won't happen again, etc. God they are so goddamn immature. How can to pretty smart people be so stupid when it comes to each other, I will never know.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

If they do eventually go to MC and reveal the physical abuse in the home with the child in the home the counselor is legally required to report them to child protective services and the child can be taken from them for abuse.


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

Maricha75 said:


> As has already been stated, I'd make sure she had the information available, should she choose to end things once and for all. But to go after the guy for reacting to her hitting him? No. If anything, Id berate my sister or daughter for initiating the physical attack!
> 
> And PLEASE don't tell me she tried to play the "pregnancy hormones" card! Too many women do that and it irritates me. Yea, my hormones were all messed up, too, but it wouldn't have excused assaulting anyone!


Yeah she did at first try to play the pregnant card when we confronted her on what she did. And to clarify I wanted to confront him before I found out the whole story.


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

Your sister had no right to hit her fiancee !

Went through this same BS with one of my sisters for years with her now Ex-H. She always claimed her sometimes would get physical with her, like shoving / pushing kinda stuff (not hitting).

She conveniently left out that most of the times it was started by her hitting him. And they were both the same size. My sister is a big girl.

These two just sound like a bad match.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I think I would have to deviate from the rest of the group on this one.

I can't bring myself to hit a woman , much less punch her or grab and choke her. That is not in my DNA.

My wife and I play very rough games sometimes , but I never hit her , even though sometimes she'll punch hit me .No problem, it's nothing serious, she's just testing my toughness.
I am much stronger physically than her, or most women as a matter of fact.
I was always taught that a man should never hit women, and that any man in that type of relationship dynamic should simply walk away, or leave that woman.

If that was my sister, for sure I would have told her it was time to leave that relationship and seek professional help.
Usually when that type of dynamic exists, the relationship is a codependent one.
Both of them sound toxic to me..


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Your sister needs serious help.
> 
> Not downplaying at all what she did, but during my first pregnancy I went from placid to enraged at a pin drop. It was bad. Didn't happen at all with the subsequent pregnancies. Interestingly enough, my oldest has a bit of a hot temper too ....hmmmm:scratchhead:
> 
> Tell your sister she needs IC and they need couples therapy. They cannot hope to raise a healthy child in an environment that is rich in conflict! They have to learn how to resolve conflict!


I tried telling her that she needs to get some help or themselves or separate but she keeps saying they are fine, it won't happen again, it's pregnancy hormones, etc. 

Both of us can be hotheaded like our mom was but at least I've mellowed as I've aged. She is just as bad as she was when she was a kid. Her fiance is sort of laid back but very stubborn and both are very proud. Not a good mix.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> I think I would have to deviate from the rest of the group on this one.
> 
> I can't bring myself to hit a woman........


I agree with you on this, and as someone else mentioned, if she had punched me in the head she would have been off for a free stay in the gray-bar hotel. 

I have been stabbed and had my nose broken by a woman not unlike OP's sister, but I never hit her back, ever. It made her madder.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh please. He didn't hit her, he restrained her (albeit roughly, from what we've been told). Are you guys telling me you'd just stand there and let her kick the sh!t out of you and not try to stop her at all??


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> Oh please. He didn't hit her, he restrained her (albeit roughly, from what we've been told). Are you guys telling me you'd just stand there and let her kick the sh!t out of you and not try to stop her at all??


Well it's not really all that black and white. If she was so upset that she might be a threat to me _and_ to herself I would restrain her for sure, while waiting for the police.


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

Some point night I'm going to call her and let her and remind her what happened between our mom and bio dad. Our dad was a serial cheating drug addict and my mom would get violently angry with him whenever she caught him but it took her years to finally leave.

My sister was too young to remember most of it but I was about 5 or 6 when it started and I remember most of it as clear as day. She would confront him with us in same or next room. I remember all the cursing, yelling, sometimes hitting on her part and I don't recall my dad ever hitting back. When I was 8 she threw a bottle at his head once, he needed stitches and stayed away for a few weeks then she took him back.

I have no idea if there was any cheating in my sisters relationship but her reaction to things was always so similar to my mom's minus the violence (until now at least).


----------



## U.E. McGill (Nov 27, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> Oh please. He didn't hit her, he restrained her (albeit roughly, from what we've been told). Are you guys telling me you'd just stand there and let her kick the sh!t out of you and not try to stop her at all??



I gotta agree on this one. I'm way stronger than my wife or any girlfriend I've had before her. In my opinion he sounds like he kept some restraint. Maybe he felt he needed to restrain her to keep her from escalating?

In my youth when I used to brawl if someone took a swing at me, it was almost instinct to hit back. I've never hit a woman, nor do I plan on it, but I'm somewhat surprised she didn't get knocked out.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

My W has punched me a few times on different occasions. I have never hit her, because as CM said, it's not in my DNA. However, at one point, I grabbed her wrists to immobilize her arms, because it was getting painful and ridiculous. Later she pointed at bruises on her wrists; I had grabbed them hard. 

She accused me of hitting her. I reminded her how it all went down, and she's never brought it up again, nor has she ever hit me again. I also reminded her that it's never acceptable to hit me, and if she wants to continue on that course, we will end. But I will never hit her.


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

They were both vague on what they were fighting over (probably something stupid) but what I've been able to piece together he said something over the line and then gave her the silent treatment. She at first said he grabbed her by the throat and left out her punching him but when I spoke to him he said he grab wrist and under her chin/jaw/face (whatever) and when I spoke to her again she didn't deny it.


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

U.E. McGill said:


> I gotta agree on this one. I'm way stronger than my wife or any girlfriend I've had before her. In my opinion he sounds like he kept some restraint. Maybe he felt he needed to restrain her to keep her from escalating?
> 
> In my youth when I used to brawl if someone took a swing at me, it was almost instinct to hit back. I've never hit a woman, nor do I plan on it, but I'm somewhat surprised she didn't get knocked out.


If this wasn't my sister who's carrying my niece or nephew I would agree completely. But still....


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah...it sounds like he never hit her back. He restrained her to keep the situation from escalating. I think you need to thank the guy for not getting enraged to swing back.

Now, they both need to get away from each other. It seems very toxic and may escalate to worse in the future.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I grew up with brothers and once they came into their strength I was severely punished for punching them. Because they could not punch me back. 

It was the best two weeks of my childhood! Pick on me I punch you, but you can't punch me back, Nya Nya Nya Nya Nya! My father sat me down and explained that my PIA brothers now had the strength to knock me out cold and I could NOT test their self restraint.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

I can't find fault for his reaction no matter who it was who slugged him. You have to stand up for yourself and let them know in no uncertain terms that it is unacceptable. He was angry, probably wanted to hit her but at least had the presence of mind to refrain from it while at the same time demonstrating that this was not a fight she was going to win. He restrained her to end it right there and going forward. If it had been a guy, I'm certain fists would be flying.

Would she have stopped if he hadn't restrained her? She very well could have continued to antagonize him.

Were there better ways of dealing with it? Of course, but I'm not going to sit here and say he physically abused her. If anything, she was physically abusive to him.

If this was my daughter, certainly I would do whatever I could to get her out of that relationship. I would also send her to counseling or anger management class.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Your sister threw the first punch and is lucky that all he did was hold her up against the wall. I abhor violence, particularly men against women, but if your sister wants to behave like a street fighter, then she can't expect to be treated like a lady...

Let's hope for the child's sake these two decide to call it a day and that your sister gets help for her anger issues.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Back in the day when I was about 15, my mom came at me with a toilet plunger and started to take a swing at my head. I grabbed her wrist mid swing and took the plunger out of her hand. I probably bruised her wrist with the force I used but I wasn't doing it to hurt her, I was doing it to end it right there.

My dad later made me apologize to her, wtf?


----------



## WalterWhite (Sep 14, 2012)

Any brother that would get blindly angry at the man his sister hit also has the same or worse type of anger issues that his sister has. The sisters fiancé should leave the angry sister and not have to deal with her or her angry brother.


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

WalterWhite said:


> Any brother that would get blindly angry at the man his sister hit also has the same or worse type of anger issues that his sister has. The sisters fiancé should leave the angry sister and not have to deal with her or her angry brother.


Ok first of all, I've stated that when I was originally told my sister omitted hitting him. So at the time the only thing I knew was a man grabbed my sister and pinned her to the wall by there throat. I think most brothers/fathers would be pretty pissed if that was the whole story. Also I don't see how a 'blindly angry' person is willing to give a guy a chance to explain himself.

Second, when the whole truth came out I was angry with her and called her out on it. Yes she most definitely was in the wrong and had no excuse to do what she did. I've at no point even suggested otherwise. You're right on one thing though, they should leave or at the very least separate for a good while. I've mention that plenty of times.

And third...you should really read a thread before just commenting.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Refuse to be played said:


> (Ladies feel free to chime in too)
> My sister is in her early twenties, is smart girl and overall decent person but she can be a bit selfish and self-centered at times and always been kind of a hothead and it apparently gotten worst since she has been pregnant. She has been on and off with her fiance since her late teens. They would fight (usually over something stupid) break up and get back together a month or so later. They got engaged a year and half ago with no set date but have separated twice since then.
> 
> Honestly I never saw their relationship last so I'm kinda surprised it has gone on as long as it had let alone them getting engaged. Normally when I hear about them fighting I usually blow it off since it's more of the same but the last time got physical. Apparently she got pissed to the point where she punched her fiance in the head twice and he responded by grabbing her wrist and pushing her against the wall holding her by the jaw/face telling her don't ever f##king hit him again.
> ...


I wouldn't even have a problem with him restraining her like he did.

Did you happen to mention to your sister she shouldn't be hitting her fiancé ?

My wife threw a series of punches at my face once in our early days dating.(stupid unfounded jealousy crap)

I grabbed her wrists, held them behind her back, and told her if she ever hit me again it would be the last time she ever laid eyes on me.

Hasn't happened since.

Edit:
Read the rest of the thread.
Glad you called your sister out on it.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Given the situation described, I'd pull boyfriend aside, and tell him this whole thing is not working. I'd not allow my daughter to be involved in a such a bad relationship. 

I'd tell boyfriend to explain to her that its not working, and he is going to exit. I'd leave him no choice in the matter. He'd be free to tell her that I forced him to do this.

I cannot imagine a child of mine acting the way this girl has, but if that's the way it was, I'd try to figure out how she got so violent and messed up, and attempt to turn it around. She carries lots of blame, too, I'm sure.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Forest said:


> Given the situation described, I'd pull boyfriend aside, and tell him this whole thing is not working. I'd not allow my daughter to be involved in a such a bad relationship.


Exactly what could you even do about it beyond speaking with him? 



> I'd tell boyfriend to explain to her that its not working, and he is going to exit. I'd leave him no choice in the matter. He'd be free to tell her that I forced him to do this.


I seriously want to hear how you'd do this because if I received a threat like thus from my wifes parent I'd never leave the crazy witch just to spite you.
(I'd also know where she got the crazy from)
I'm an adult male, you can't scare me with threats



> I cannot imagine a child of mine acting the way this girl has, but if that's the way it was, I'd try to figure out how she got so violent and messed up, and attempt to turn it around. She carries lots of blame, too, I'm sure.


Seems to me she carries ALL of the blame.

Are we reading the same thread?


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

tacoma said:


> Exactly what could you even do about it beyond speaking with him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The question was posed toward the girl's family. The girl/daughter would be my only concern. Having a daughter myself, I put down what I'd do. If you don't believe it, or think different, go ahead. 

I'm not making threats at anyone, why would I want to scare you? I don't waste my time here trying to be spiteful or annoying.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Forest said:


> The question was posed toward the girl's family. The girl/daughter would be my only concern. Having a daughter myself, I put down what I'd do. If you don't believe it, or think different, go ahead.


It's not that I don't believe you'd "try".
I just don't think you realize you'd be met with either hysterical laughter or violent anger.
The hilarity of it is that you seem to actually think you have the power to do this.
I'm merely asking you how you would accomplish it because I can't fathom it.



> I'm not making threats at anyone, why would I want to scare you? I don't waste my time here trying to be spiteful or annoying.


I'd leave him no choice in the matter.

Sounds like a threat.

You just spent a post stating more than once that you'd convince the male in this situation to leave his lover/your daughter.

I'm merely asking how do you hope to accomplish this?



> Originally Posted by Forest View Post
> Given the situation described, I'd pull boyfriend aside, and tell him this whole thing is not working. I'd not allow my daughter to be involved in a such a bad relationship.


You'd "not allow"?
Who gave you power over your daughters relationship to begin with?
What leverage could you possibly hold to effect her man leaving the relationship?
Why do you think the OP would have such leverage over his sisters boyfriend?



> I'd tell boyfriend to explain to her that its not working, and he is going to exit. I'd leave him no choice in the matter.


Really?
No choice in his own relationship which you are not even a part of?
How are you going to go about that?

Simple question, answer it or don't.

If you do I'll have learned something.
If you don't I'll know you're just full of it.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, I'm just imagining what my daughter and her bf would do if I tried to TELL them what they can and cannot do and will be doing :rofl:

My parents tried 'not allowing' me to have the bf I wanted when I was 16. I ran 2000 miles away and married him 5 years later just for spite.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Refuse to be played said:


> If this wasn't my sister who's carrying my niece or nephew I would agree completely. But still....


And are you confident that your sister wouldn't turn on her kid in anger? Maybe when she's stressed and emotional and angry and take a swipe at her kid's head?

Anger Management Therapy. She needs it badly. So does he, but you have zero influence at getting him to therapy. You might have some influence with your sister.

Both of you grew up in a violent home. Kids react differently to that homelife. You don't know what she's capable of at this point, and what might make her snap.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> Yeah, I'm just imagining what my daughter and her bf would do if I tried to TELL them what they can and cannot do and will be doing :rofl:
> 
> My parents tried 'not allowing' me to have the bf I wanted when I was 16. I ran 2000 miles away and married him 5 years later just for spite.


I know, if I had been planning on leaving her I'd probably stick around after this conversation just to piss him off.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm one of those women that says if a woman punches a man she better friggen' expect an equal and opposite reaction.

If it were my daughter, I'd tell her to suck it up buttercup, you started it. Yes, yes I am that kind of woman. I believe in true and real equality.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

tacoma said:


> It's not that I don't believe you'd "try".
> I just don't think you realize you'd be met with either hysterical laughter or violent anger.
> The hilarity of it is that you seem to actually think you have the power to do this.
> I'm merely asking you how you would accomplish it because I can't fathom it.
> ...


Good grief you're wordy. Its not difficult. 

Lets say you are boyfriend. I tell you to get out of the picture. You refuse, we fight.

Let's say you win. How will daughter take that? Stay with you?

Every time we meet, there will be a fight. You'll either end up beat up, in jail, or alienating yourself. Sooner or later, you'll be tired of it and leave.

Its a simple, proven and effective way to deal with an adversary.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Forest said:


> Good grief you're wordy. Its not difficult.
> 
> Lets say you are boyfriend. I tell you to get out of the picture. You refuse, we fight.
> 
> ...


OMG what cave did you come out of?? This is 2014, not 10,000 BC.


----------



## Miss Independent (Mar 24, 2014)

Forest said:


> Good grief you're wordy. Its not difficult.
> 
> Lets say you are boyfriend. I tell you to get out of the picture. You refuse, we fight.
> 
> ...



What if your daughter run away or move out with him? What will be your next move? What you're saying is a theory that has 5% of working in real life


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

spinsterdurga said:


> What if your daughter run away or move out with him? What will be your next move? What you're saying is a theory that has 5% of working in real life


That depends on which "real life" family you are dealing with. 

I never claimed this was the one true way to handle the situation, just answered the question posed. Are you actually a man, or father?

My daughter is married to a fine young man who treats her very well.. Never had any boyfriends with any bad qualities, as far as I could tell.


----------



## Miss Independent (Mar 24, 2014)

Based on the op post, his sister has bad qualities because SHE started getting physical and not him


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Forest said:


> Good grief you're wordy. Its not difficult.
> 
> Lets say you are boyfriend. I tell you to get out of the picture. You refuse, we fight.
> 
> ...


LMAO

Your daughter would probably get tired of her father getting his ass kicked

If I assaulted my daughters boyfriend because I disliked her relationship I hope she'd she'd call the cops and insist her boyfriend pressed charges.

At least I hope I've raised her right.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Every smart father knows that if you want to get rid of your daughters boyfriend and maintain a relationship with her you drop a couple grand on a call girl, get her to videotape her seduction of him and e-mail the video to your daughter anonymously.

This ain't rocket science.

:smthumbup:


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

tacoma said:


> If I assaulted my daughters boyfriend because I disliked her relationship I hope she'd she'd call the cops and insist her boyfriend pressed charges.
> 
> At least I hope I've raised her right.


Well, at any rate it sounds like you'll show her you don't have what it takes to protect her, or stand up for her.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Refuse to be played said:


> (Ladies feel free to chime in too)
> My sister is in her early twenties, is smart girl and overall decent person but she can be a bit selfish and self-centered at times and always been kind of a hothead and it apparently gotten worst since she has been pregnant. She has been on and off with her fiance since her late teens. They would fight (usually over something stupid) break up and get back together a month or so later. They got engaged a year and half ago with no set date but have separated twice since then.
> 
> Honestly I never saw their relationship last so I'm kinda surprised it has gone on as long as it had let alone them getting engaged. Normally when I hear about them fighting I usually blow it off since it's more of the same but the last time got physical. Apparently she got pissed to the point where she punched her fiance in the head twice and he responded by grabbing her wrist and pushing her against the wall holding her by the jaw/face telling her don't ever f##king hit him again.
> ...


An abusive relationship. Sometimes battered wife syndrome coexisits with the woman physically as well as emotionally pressing a guys buttons. 
Messed up. The problem here is she is pregnant. 
The thing is that a guy has to defend himself. But if a woman punched me in the face I would just leave her. Could she abuse me enough to make me grab her wrists and lose my temper. Perhaps. But my message would be that I am gone. Woen have no right to do that unless it is self defense. But we know in these relatinships where anyone hots anyone it totally F'd up. Just wrong.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> Oh please. He didn't hit her, he restrained her (albeit roughly, from what we've been told). Are you guys telling me you'd just stand there and let her kick the sh!t out of you and not try to stop her at all??


Yes. This is the difference. No need to hit her. especially her being pregnant. But restrain her .. yes.

I have seen this before. I have seen women use objects ... like a freaking hammer.

You just do not stay with a person who is like that.


----------



## Dredd (Apr 16, 2014)

Refuse to be played said:


> (Ladies feel free to chime in too)
> My sister is in her early twenties, is smart girl and overall decent person but she can be a bit selfish and self-centered at times and always been kind of a hothead and it apparently gotten worst since she has been pregnant. She has been on and off with her fiance since her late teens. They would fight (usually over something stupid) break up and get back together a month or so later. They got engaged a year and half ago with no set date but have separated twice since then.
> 
> Honestly I never saw their relationship last so I'm kinda surprised it has gone on as long as it had let alone them getting engaged. Normally when I hear about them fighting I usually blow it off since it's more of the same but the last time got physical. Apparently she got pissed to the point where she punched her fiance in the head twice and he responded by grabbing her wrist and pushing her against the wall holding her by the jaw/face telling her don't ever f##king hit him again.
> ...


Uh, she punched him dude. I don't understand why people think its ok for women to be violent towards men, but not the inverse. But both of them are idiots as far as I'm concerned. Why did they have to breed?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Of course she was wrong to hit him. He did the right thing in restraining her. 

Their whole relationship is probably like this. Imagine everything we don't know. 

And they don't want to end it, so what can anyone really do?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> Apparently she got pissed to the point where she punched her fiance in the head twice and he responded by grabbing her wrist and pushing her against the wall holding her by the jaw/face telling her don't ever f##king hit him again.


=/ 
I do the same thing

He's simply restraining her, if he slapped/punched her back then it's a different story, however he didn't. He dealt with her appropriately in my opinion.



Entropy3000 said:


> I have seen this before. I have seen women use objects ... like a freaking hammer.


Aye, I remember watching my mother chopping at my father's neck/shoulder with a meat cleaver.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

tacoma said:


> Every smart father knows that if you want to get rid of your daughters boyfriend and maintain a relationship with her you drop a couple grand on a call girl, get her to videotape her seduction of him and e-mail the video to your daughter anonymously.
> 
> This ain't rocket science.
> 
> :smthumbup:


Wow that's cold! 

(I'm gonna remember that one)


----------

